# NO MORE MALT-O-MEAL



## froglet (May 18, 2005)

I myseld have had alot of problems in the past with mold in my fruitfly cultures. After testing alot of different variation and foods i have finally made my own mix.......Here is a recipe for all you guys, if anything wants or needs it. ( NO MORE MOLD  ) 

IN MY TIME MAKING FF MIX I HAVE FOUND OUT THAT MALT-O-MEAL IS A BIG CAUSE FOR MOLD, AND EVERY RECIPE THAT I USED WITH IT SEEMS TO GET MOLD...........


Put 4 bananas and 2 cups of apple sauce in a blender. Blend till there are no more chunks of food left, i do mines about 5 min or more just to make sure. While blending add about 5 table spoons of brewer's yeast and some powdered sugar * 3 tablespoons or so*. I buy my Yeast from GNC and its fairly inexpensive. After everything is blended i place the mix in a large bowl and microwave for 2.5 minutes, making sure to kill anything that might still be in there :twisted: . Take the mix out and let it cool down a bit, 10 min or so will do. Add a bit of vinegar, but not too much like most people say. Half a cup will do. Stirr everything well with a spoon or what ever you have and slowly start mixing Farina ( Farina can be found in any supermarket ). Mix slowly and take your time not to rush, you dont want chunck or Farina in the middle of the mix. Once the mixture is soft enough to drip but not too moist that its still watery start poring into the FF's contatiners, about 1.5 inches of mix...or as much as you want  . Sprinkle some yeast on top of the mix, i make sure i cover mines almost all the way with a very light layer of Yeast...and i mean light. Let it sit till the next day, if possible in a cool enough place so the mix can dry out a bit, and you wont get moisture when you add the FF's an close the lid. 


This recipe is not an exact science, and you can play around with the measurements. I do it by eye sight and it seems to work fine for me. 

Hope this helps some of you who keep getting mold like i did.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

You would probably have less problems with the mix if you nuked it after you added everything but the yeast as the rest of the ingredients are not sterile and is probably the source of your contaminents (as may be the jars). 
I typically nuke my media after it is in the jars and this has eliminated contamination issues for me ever since. 

Ed


----------



## froglet (May 18, 2005)

thanks for the info, i have not thought of that and noone ever told me, even after all the posts i made asking about mixes. Thanks


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

This is ok.

I never like Malt-O-Meal in the first place! :? 

s :wink:


----------

